# Ultra Vertriebs GmbH - Kennt jemand diese Firma? (Stromeinsparung)



## MRT (12 Januar 2015)

Hallo,

ein Kunde von uns hat von oben genannter Firma ein Angebot erhalten, wo durch eine kleine Box jede Menge Strom gespart werden soll.

Der Kunde hat nun uns gefragt, ob das wirklich möglich sei!

Link:
http://www.ultra-vertriebsgmbh.at/

Link zum Funktionsprinzip:
http://www.ultra-vertriebsgmbh.at/ultra-box-jetzt-o-10-strom-einsparen/funktion/

Ich persönlich bin sehr skeptisch, auf der Herstellerseite wird beschrieben, das 15% beim Wirkstrom/Wirkleistung eingespart werden kann! Wie soll das gehen, die Wirkleistung setzt sich aus den einzelnen Verbrauchern zusammen, meiner Meinung nach kann nur durch Kompensation der Blindleistung, Strom gespart werden!

Lass mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren!

Was meint ihr?


----------



## norustnotrust (12 Januar 2015)

Hab mir das gerade angesehen und ich muß dir bepflichten dass sich das schon ein bißchen nach Esoterik anhört:



> Durch einen elektromagnetischen Resonanzeffekt auf sub-atomarer Ebene, strukturiert ULTRA den Elektronenfluss im Leiter.


Also ich bin ja kein Teilchenphysiker aber als kleiner Elektrotechniker ist es meinem Verständnis von Strom nicht zugänglich wie ein Teil den Elektronenfluß im Leiter so "strukturieren" soll dass er dann besser? fließt.

Wenn ich mir dieses Bild hier anschaue http://www.ultra-vertriebsgmbh.at/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/function2-550x350.png dann interpretiere ich das so dass es als eine Art Filter arbeiten soll dass sozusagen die Oberwellen (die ja ihrerseit schon den Blindanteil und den Wirkanteil beeinflussen) reduziert. Nur würde ich sagen der Anteil der Reduktion hängt dann doch sehr stark vom Einbauort, den Kabellängen, den Verbrauchern und dem Netz selbst ab.

Das nächste Bild http://www.ultra-vertriebsgmbh.at/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/function3-550x350.png zerstört den kurzen Anflug von kritischer Auseindandersetzung denn "amplified vibration" bei den Elektronden riecht schon sehr nach "Feinstofflichkeit" und das letzte hier http://www.ultra-vertriebsgmbh.at/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/function6-550x350.png ist entweder die krudeste Erklärung von Oberwellen die ich jemals gesehen habe oder das Teil ist wirklich ein "Grander Wasser" Automat für Strom und damit "eher" zweifelhaft.

Ist es denn teuer?


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2015)

https://www.psiram.com/ge/index.php/ULTRAbox 

Harald


----------



## norustnotrust (12 Januar 2015)

Habe weitergelesen und halte es immer mehr für Mist


> *Hinweis: Durch die Ausbreitung eines interagierenden,  elektromagnetischen Feldes kommt es zu einer sukzessiven Neuausrichtung  des Elektronenflusses im Stromkreislauf (Adaptionszeit). Dies führt  dazu, dass die Einsparung bereits mit dem Einbau beginnt und im weiteren  Verlauf über Tage bzw. Wochen sukzessive zunimmt. Bei großen  industriellen Anlagen kann die Adaptionszeit bis zum maximalen  Einsparwert bis 3 Monate betragen.


----------



## norustnotrust (12 Januar 2015)

Liest hier wer vom TÜV mit?

http://www.ultra-vertriebsgmbh.at/u...einsparen/zertifizierungen-und-patentschrift/


> *TÜV Österreich*
> bestätig die Funktion, Einsparung und Sicherheit des Energieoptimierungssystems.



Würde mich interessieren ob die wirklich die Einsparung bestätigt haben


----------



## MRT (12 Januar 2015)

Danke: PN/DP

Das bestätigt meine Zweifel!

Ich lass mir jetzt aus Spaß an der Freude, eine Box anbieten! 
Werde euch dann informieren was der Scheiß kostet!

Möchte zu gern Wissen, wie Leute auf das schon reingefallen sind!


----------



## vollmi (12 Januar 2015)

So ein Schmarrn kann man echt patentieren lassen?

mfG René


----------



## PN/DP (12 Januar 2015)

Man kann sich auch runde Ecken an Mobiltelefonen patentieren lassen...

Harald


----------



## mariob (12 Januar 2015)

Öhm,
gehört das nicht in Fun zum Feierabend? Ansonsten mal so als Frage, einen oder mehrere Weltuntergänge haben die nicht auch im Programm? Also falls mal einer der Weltuntergänge schiefgeht oder einfach nicht kommt - von dem Laden war hier lange kein Besuch mehr da.

Und Edit: Frag doch mal was 10 Stück kosten sollen - weil man dann 150 Prozent spart.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2015)

Ich würde so etwas als Schleichwerbung bezeichnen.

So bekommt ein Ding viele tacks und wird bei Tante G nach oben geschoben.

Mensch Kollegen, habt ihr wirklich so viel Zeit? 


bike


----------



## Ralle (12 Januar 2015)

LOL, einfach geil, womit manche so ihr Geld verdienen. Aber sowas gibts ja auch für die Benzinleitung und schwups, ist der Verbrauch geringer ... 
Da machen das dann magische Magnetfelder.


----------



## centipede (12 Januar 2015)

Kumpel hat so ein Teil mal zerlegt, ist nur ein Kondensator drinn, sonst nix :-D


----------



## vollmi (12 Januar 2015)

centipede schrieb:


> Kumpel hat so ein Teil mal zerlegt, ist nur ein Kondensator drinn, sonst nix :-D



Da hat einer das Ding echt gekauft? *argl*


----------



## centipede (12 Januar 2015)

Weiß gar ned, wo er es her hatte, aber sicher nicht gekauft


----------



## hucki (12 Januar 2015)

centipede schrieb:


> Weiß gar ned, wo er es her hatte, aber sicher nicht gekauft


Ist er vlt. beim TÜV?


----------



## weißnix_ (12 Januar 2015)

Sicher ist: Die Brieftasche wird entlastet. Das hat doch was.?!

Die tun mit der Ultra-Box noch nicht mal dolle betrügen: Wenn da wirklich ein Kondensator drin ist, kann der Vertreter die Wirksamkeit mit 'ner Stromzange beweisen.


----------



## bike (12 Januar 2015)

Also ist es eine Vereinsentscheidung.
Was hat der TÜV geprüft?
Wie hat der TÜV gewertet?
Hat der wirklich sein Prüfsiegel gegeben?
Der TÜV ist nicht unabhängig und macht das, wofür er bezahlt wird, wie viele hier.
In der Werkstatt, von der ich schon berichtet habe, wollen verschiedene Prüforganisation Geld verdienen. 
Wer ist in diesem Bereich am aggressivsten?

Aber das driftet nun in eine Grundsatzdiskusion ab.

Es gilt: jeden Morgen ein Dummer auf, den man bescheissen darf. 


bike


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Januar 2015)

Was soll man mit so ein Scheiß.

Da ist doch schon etwas auf dem markt mit 100% Ersparnis.............

HIER

Bram


----------



## jora (13 Januar 2015)

Ralle schrieb:


> LOL, einfach geil, womit manche so ihr Geld verdienen. Aber sowas gibts ja auch für die Benzinleitung und schwups, ist der Verbrauch geringer ...
> Da machen das dann magische Magnetfelder.



Ich kenn ein ähnliches Prinzip mit Magneten, die die Leistungsfähigkeit von Gasbrennern erhöhen sollen... Funktioniert aber nur ab und zu und meistens ist dies auch nicht messbar, aber immerhin mit Geld-Zurück-Garantie *ROFL*


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 Januar 2015)

MRT schrieb:


> Danke: PN/DP
> 
> Das bestätigt meine Zweifel!
> 
> ...




Gibt es es schon eine Antwort.....


----------



## weißnix_ (16 Januar 2015)

Ich vermute, ein Angebot im klassischen Sinne wirds nicht geben. Da muß erst der Techniker vorbeikommen mit Verkäufer im Gepäck. Und dann stellt sich heraus das man die Ionenaustauschleitung und den einzelatomaren Erder noch dazu benötigt.

Edit: grausames Deutsch wegeditiert...


----------



## Licht9885 (16 Januar 2015)

Hallo 

mir hat auch ein ziemlich windiger Vertreter probiert so ein Teil anzudrehen vor ein Paar Monaten. Würde den Stromverbrauch innerhalb einer Konditionierungszeit von 3 Wochen senken.  Meinte dann auch des es Studien und sowas gibt und das er das auch selbst im Einsatz hat und jedes Jahr ca. 30 - 40 % Strom dadurch Spart, zum Preis sagte er bei einem Einfamilienhaus kostet das Gerät mit 24 Monaten Garantie 530€ zzgl. MwSt. und Verpackung und Versand.


In meinem Jugendlichen Leichtsinn habe ich ihn ausgelacht und die Tür geschlossen. Und das alles nur weil ich eine Solaranlage auf meinem Dach habe.


----------



## Loenne (17 Januar 2015)

Kann ich das Ding auch an meinen Fluxkompensator anschließen ???


----------



## magier (17 Januar 2015)

funktioniert das auch mit meiner Firewall ?


----------



## Ultra2015 (7 Juli 2015)

*Die ULTRA Box das " Zauberkastl aus Korea"*

Tja man kann auch als wirklicher Interessent ohne weiters bei der *Firma ULTRA *direkt anfragen, um dann die entsprechenden Gutachten, *TÜV Nord Dänemark* ( Test bei einer deutschen Heidelbergdruckmaschine ), *TÜV Süd Österreich*,*TGM Österreich*  ,etc. übermittelt zu bekommen. Zusammengefasst : Die wahrlichen  Funktionalismen der messbaren Wirkstromreduktion, bleibt wohl vorerst  nur ein paar ambitionierten Wissenschaftlern vorbehalten. Tatsache  ist,dass es inzwischen im deutschsprachigen Raum mehr als 100  Pilotprojekte gibt, die teils von externen gerichtlichen  Sachverständigen, zertifizierten Europäischen Energiemanagern,  technische Büros,etc. gemessen wurden. Durch die Bank konnte  die  erzielbare Reduktion belegt werden, aber an einer allgemein  verständlichen, greifbaren Erklärung scheitern wir immer noch.
_In diesem Sinne bedanke ich weiterhin zu proaktiven Beiträgen zu diesem spannenden Thema 
_


----------



## Ralle (7 Juli 2015)

Ultra2015 schrieb:


> Tja man kann auch als wirklicher Interessent ohne weiters bei der *Firma ULTRA *direkt anfragen, um dann die entsprechenden Gutachten, *TÜV Nord Dänemark* ( Test bei einer deutschen Heidelbergdruckmaschine ), *TÜV Süd Österreich*,*TGM Österreich*  ,etc. übermittelt zu bekommen. Zusammengefasst : Die wahrlichen  Funktionalismen der messbaren Wirkstromreduktion, bleibt wohl vorerst  nur ein paar ambitionierten Wissenschaftlern vorbehalten. Tatsache  ist,dass es inzwischen im deutschsprachigen Raum mehr als 100  Pilotprojekte gibt, die teils von externen gerichtlichen  Sachverständigen, zertifizierten Europäischen Energiemanagern,  technische Büros,etc. gemessen wurden. Durch die Bank konnte  die  erzielbare Reduktion belegt werden, aber an einer allgemein  verständlichen, greifbaren Erklärung scheitern wir immer noch.
> _In diesem Sinne bedanke ich weiterhin zu proaktiven Beiträgen zu diesem spannenden Thema
> _



Aber ja, klar, was heißt denn schon TÜV.
Ist nicht gerade erst der TÜV in Sachen PIP (Brustimplantate aus Frankreich) freigesprochen worden?
Da wurden ja nicht die Implantate selbst geprüft, sondern irgendwelche Abläufe beim Kaffee holen in der Firma PIP.
Soweit zu TÜV-Gutachten. Da muß man schon genau reinsehen, was genau das eigentich betrifft!


----------



## mariob (7 Juli 2015)

Hi,
die Frage ist vielmehr WAS geprüft wurde, kann schon sein das die Crashtestwerte und die Verträglichkeit mit organischen Gewebe ganz gut sind. Im Ernst, Jungs, Ihr seid hier in einem Fachforum, wenn Ihr in 20 Jahren nochmal postet könnte es sein das ich so senil bin das ich Euch den Abfall abkaufe, sofern es da noch Geld gibt und ich nicht einen Aufpasser habe.
Gegenwärtig wüßte ich nur gerne was Ihr für Zeug einwerft/ raucht/ injiziert denn das ist im Gegensatz zu Eurem Produkt richtig gut. Die Bezugsadresse reicht mir.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## acid (7 Juli 2015)

Geh bitte, ich kenne die entsprechenden Gutachten unseres TÜV, die besagen doch nur, dass das Ding nicht sofort in Flammen aufgeht wenn es zufälligerweise in Kontakt mit elektrischem Strom kommt. Leider finde ich Sie nicht mehr (wohl gelöscht wegen sinnlos verbrauchtem Speicherplatz), sonst würde ich sie gerne hier veröffentlichen. 

Was die einwerfen kann ich dir sagen, das ist steirisches Kernöl, die sind nicht umsonst so komisch da unten...


----------

